# Brake fluid spec



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Just had a brake fluid change done but the brakes aren't feeling as good as before - now need to stamp on them to stop quickly.

Is there a specific spec of brake fluid that should be used?

Guess it could just be bedding in but doesn't have the progressive feel which they used to have.

Front disks are EBC with Yellow Stuff pads.

Simon


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Was the fluid the only change to the brake system? If so, I'd suspect there's air in the system. I'd tell the garage and ask them to bleed again.

With regards to fluid, I always upgrade from the manufacturers spec. Main thing I look at is the wet boiling point. ATE typ200 (formerly "super blue") is an economical upgrade.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SiW said:


> Is there a specific spec of brake fluid that should be used?


Class 6 DOT4


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

did they bleed the brakes and master cylinder properly?


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Shall ask them - appreciate the guidance.

It's not bad at braking, just not as good as it was before.

Simon


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SiW said:


> Shall ask them - appreciate the guidance.
> 
> It's not bad at braking, just not as good as it was before.
> 
> Simon


Is it new discs and pads?


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Still the same disks and pads - just a BFC service has I don't have record of it being done in the last 5 years.

Simon


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SiW said:


> Still the same disks and pads - just a BFC service has I don't have record of it being done in the last 5 years.


Hmmmm, new brake fluid shouldn't make your existing brakes worse.....
They should be sharper and firmer as there will be less compression in the fluid.
That assumes it is the correct fluid.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

David C said:


> SiW said:
> 
> 
> > Still the same disks and pads - just a BFC service has I don't have record of it being done in the last 5 years.
> ...


Agree - maybe it's just paranoia! Will get them to check to make sure and give them another bleeding.

It's also got colder again so the brakes may need more warming up potentially.

Simon


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Had them bled again and there was a tiny amount of air still in the system. Much better but paranoia is telling me they don't have the initial bite which they used to.

Can't confirm which type of DOT4 fluid was used though.

About to replace the rear disks and pads as they are shot.

Would ATE Super blue / type 200 fluid improve initial bite or just stop fade under heavy braking?

If it's worth upgrading the fluid I'll do that at the same time as doing the rears.

Simon


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Prob got air in the master cylinder


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SiW said:


> Would ATE Super blue / type 200 fluid improve initial bite or just stop fade under heavy braking?


ATE Super Blue stopped being made several years ago. Brake fluid has to be amber in colour to meet the DOT requirements, so as it was blue, it was outside of spec...
ATE Type 200 was available in parallel and is the same thing but normal amber in colour.

However, they will only help in extreme temperature situations.
They are thicker and don't meets Class 6 requirements for ABS ESP etc...

ATE SL.6 is their Class 6 fluid.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

David C said:


> SiW said:
> 
> 
> > Would ATE Super blue / type 200 fluid improve initial bite or just stop fade under heavy braking?
> ...


Thanks David!

Is ATE the best class 6 DOT4 fluid to go for?

Simon


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SiW said:


> Is ATE the best class 6 DOT4 fluid to go for?
> 
> Simon


ECP stock it, so is easy to get. Price usually good with a discount too.

In normal use there probably isn't much in it between that and the OEM fluid from VAG.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

Assume 1 litre is enough for a full BFC?

Simon


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

With persistence I have got good feel from standard VW brake fluid from TPS. I repeatedly bleed the master cylinder and calipers, did a front ABS bleed with VCDS and then bleed again. Now very good and I still have some new fluid in the garage if I ever get around to a track day  Get yourself a good pressure bleeder, mine was well worth the £45 from amazon and you can keep on going till you are happy assuming you are ok about doing it


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

The fluid used was super DOT 4 but didn't show a class and only described as high boiling point etc.

Do you need to bleed the brakes with VCDS or is the normal method of bleeding ok?

Sorry for the numpty questions.

Simon


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

If you plan to do this yourself get a pressure bleeding kit. Ensure that you bleed the MASTER CYLINDER FIRST (nice job :roll: ) then nearest ABS module to furthest away. Repeat till you are happy. If you think it could be better then ABS pump bleed followed by another normal.

After that it could be sticking pistons or the sliding yoke that are giving you an issue :?


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

rusTTy_racer said:


> With persistence I have got good feel from standard VW brake fluid from TPS. I repeatedly bleed the master cylinder and calipers, did a front ABS bleed with VCDS and then bleed again. Now very good and I still have some new fluid in the garage if I ever get around to a track day  Get yourself a good pressure bleeder, mine was well worth the £45 from amazon and you can keep on going till you are happy assuming you are ok about doing it


Out of curiosity which pressure bleeder did you go for, I've been looking at the Sealey VS820 on Amazon but like to go on recommendations if possible before investing.
Thanks Brian.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SiW said:


> The fluid used was super DOT 4 but didn't show a class and only described as high boiling point etc.


"Super DOT 4" is a Class 4 fluid, so still the normal thick viscosity.
It isn't a Class 6 fluid.
Class 6 are often labelled as "DOT 4 ESP".


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

David C said:


> SiW said:
> 
> 
> > The fluid used was super DOT 4 but didn't show a class and only described as high boiling point etc.
> ...


Perfect thanks!

Simon


----------

